# Cruze Silver Grills....



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like RS grille that was painted silver.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> Looks like RS grille that was painted silver.


I think it is. That's another reason for me thinking it is pricey. I'd like to see what the silver paint really looks like. Silver paint or something more like Alclad. And it doesn't look like it includes the lower grill opening either


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw a white LT today that had a silver grille, but it didn't match the one in the picture. The one I saw and that my dealer offered me was more like the chrome mesh grilles on the cadillacs. Looked ok, but I think it is too bright for the front of the car. I like the stock black homeycomb better.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a picture of a Gold Mist LS on our showroom floor with the silver painted grill. We got it as part of a package of with fog lamps and chrome door handles. It looks decent but not sure I would pay $400 for it.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would pay the money for it!!


----------

